# Pee. Wee's bike



## b 17 fan (Aug 17, 2018)

Has anyone here recreated pee wee hermans bike? I think it would be fun if it wouldn't get out of hand


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Been done many times. The only question I have is Why? Almost makes me puke every time I see one! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2018)

Our best X1 belongs to member @abe lugo 
He may have some "Hard to find" parts as well.
Pic of His for reference.


----------



## Duchess (Aug 17, 2018)

To most people, any red and white ballooner will be recognized as a "Pee Wee Herman bike", so if you want that effect, you don't have to be too accurate.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 17, 2018)

there is a thread on the therpf.com on how to build it, the thread got out of hand. I bailed. I no longer sell any parts.
In fact everyone wants the tiger head and whomever sells it charges a bunch for it, I had a good deal on kits a while back ago. Either way you need to get the rest of the bike done, then add the finally touches.

and the the rest of you. I'm always saying this, like it or not, Im sure that movie helps bring back the affinity for vintage bikes to some people. Otherwise you'd be mostly be a small group of dying collectors, it brings new people to the hobby and it is what it is.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 17, 2018)

Nope


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 17, 2018)

That movie is a classic, and still makes me laugh, so even though I have no desire to try and recreate Pee Wee's Big Adventure, I would never begrudge someone from trying.
If you think it would be fun, I say, go for it!
Don't hesitate to ask questions, and follow the path that other like minded collectors have laid out for you.
Their good work was not in vain.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Been done many times. The only question I have is Why? Almost makes me puke every time I see one! V/r Shawn






  ....... Every time


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2018)

Go for it if you like the bike.I find that fewer people remember the bike.It is fading into history like Pee Wee has.My grand kids and their friends have no idea what the bike was all about


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2018)

I liked everything about that very funny movie, including the bike!
Paging Mr. Herman.


----------



## Scout Evans (Aug 18, 2018)

My old 53 Schwinn would outrun that bike any day!


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 19, 2018)

Duchess said:


> To most people, any red and white ballooner will be recognized as a "Pee Wee Herman bike", so if you want that effect, you don't have to be too accurate.




I had a guy say "That's a Pee Wee Herman bike!" when he saw this one. I explained that it is NOT a Pee Wee Herman bike.


----------



## Boris (Aug 19, 2018)

Not directed at you Jay, but this whole thing about people mistaking your bike for a Schwinn or calling your bike a Pee Wee Herman bike is no big thing. Not everybody's a "Bike Expert".


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2018)

Boris said:


> Not directed at you Jay, but this whole thing about people mistaking your bike for a Schwinn or calling your bike a Pee Wee Herman bike is no big thing. Not everybody's a "Bike Expert".



Wheres the picture of you riding your Pee Wee bike ??


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 20, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> In fact everyone wants the tiger head and whomever sells it charges a bunch for it.






So did I get the wrong Tiger Head; I didn't pay much, but I had out-year plans for a whole bike around this one accessory.


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 20, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So did I get the wrong Tiger Head; I didn't pay much, but I had out-year plans for a whole bike around this one accessory.




This is the wrong head.
Here is probably the closest you will find
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Peewee-Her...910235?hash=item33e8ca649b:g:ukUAAOSwoNVa4e7s


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 25, 2018)

I believe one of the original PeeWee bikes are at the Bicycle Heaven Museum in Pittsburgh.  I was at the swap this weekend and saw the item posted above for sale.
If you dig it, go for it!


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 25, 2018)

The Bicycle heaven one was on loan from the Bike Museum in Ohio.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 10, 2018)

I was riding my '47 Monark the other day, minding my own business, thinking about stuff... "HEY NICE BIKE, PEE WEE!" said a man from across the street intersection. "How original" I thought to myself,  I just gave him a nod. Being called Pee Wee used to bother me, but the older I get the fewer cares I give. I've had several people ask me why I have a propeller on my bike, I tell them that it requires a bit of an imagination to understand it.

I thought the movie was funny. I used to watch the tv show when I was a kid.


----------



## billy baloney (Nov 4, 2018)

Is there no end to the conspiracy of irrational prejudice against Pee-wee and his bicycle?!
a lot of people have built Pee-wee replicas/ or tributes, and if you want to also?, by all means knock yourself out.
I guess you will offend the purists of any hobby, whether it's cars, bicycles, motorcycles or whatever.
It's suppose to be fun, and I always heard good comments when I rode my Pee-wee replica, and enjoyed it as much as any of my original bikes.
It may have been done many times, but, it hasn't been done right that many, and when it has, it's a beautiful thing.
Pee-wee got me into vintage bicycles, and I've saved countless old bikes from the landfill, and for that, the haters should be Thankful.

Haters, prepare to puke once more!


----------

